# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Bơm màng khí nén GODO - Thương hiệu đến từ Thượng Hải

## salem888

Mời anh chị tham khảo sản phẩm Bơm Màng của GODO.
GODO là Đại diện của nhà sản xuất nên giá thành sản phẩm là thấp nhất trên thị trường, không qua trung gian.
Hiện tại, GODO đang là đối tác của UNILEVER, ORION, VIGLACERA và 1 số công ty thành viên của PETROLIMEX. Sản phẩm của GODO sản xuất tại THƯỢNG HẢI theo tiêu chuẩn  Châu Âu, Giấy tờ CO- CQ đầy đủ - bảo hành lên đến 5 năm cho thân máy và 1 năm cho Bộ chế hòa khí. Linh kiện thay thế đầy đủ.

 	- Sản phẩm GODO bao gồm 2 dòng chính: Bơm màng khí nén và bơm màng điện, ngoài ra còn có máy bơm bột, bơm thực phẩm, máy phun sơn khí nén
- Ứng dụng của Bơm màng GODO rất rộng và đa dạng: Bơm hóa chất, bơm các loại chất lỏng đặc sệt, lẫn hạt rắn, bơm các loại bột khô mịn, bơm xử lý nước thải bùn thải, các chất lỏng dễ cháy, độc hại.. vvv

Rất mong anh chị  quan tâm và hợp tác với GODO!
Mọi vấn đề anh chị vui lòng gọi  theo số: 0866.822.568 – Mr. Dũng phòng kinh doanh GODO 
Website: http://www.bommanggodo.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BomMangKhiNenGoDo

----------

